# hastings



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

getting group together to ride sunday. anyone else in area want to ride.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

wheres that at?


----------



## abrady (Oct 10, 2011)

speedman Hastings is north of Daytona off of 95 north west of st.augustine on state road 207. it would be a trip for you.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah that's a nice drive for me would have to be a weekend type of thing for me! 


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------

